# Your Halloween Party Invitations?



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

heres mine for mine and my girfriends halloween house warming party. handmade.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry hope this works


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

harrison36 said:


> heres mine for mine and my girfriends halloween house warming party. handmade.


Fun twist! I love the story. Is there an element of truth, or is it just for fun?


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gosh, everyone here is so creative!

Last year, I did a video invite, but this year was much busier, so I designed my invites and printed them on inkjet magnet sheets and trimmed them to 4x6. Then folks can keep them handy on the fridge as a reminder to get their costumes ready! 

This year, I'm decorating the house like a nuclear accident site, complete with toxic waste barrels, nuclear reactor, busted control panels and maybe a few mutant bugs and animals if I get around to it 

Thus, the invite:


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

harrison36 said:


> heres mine for mine and my girfriends halloween house warming party. handmade.


 How creepy is it that my last name is Davenport?! I think I'll go to sleep now...with my eyes open.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

reverb99 said:


> Gosh, everyone here is so creative!
> 
> Last year, I did a video invite, but this year was much busier, so I designed my invites and printed them on inkjet magnet sheets and trimmed them to 4x6. Then folks can keep them handy on the fridge as a reminder to get their costumes ready!
> 
> ...


That is so awesome, and I love the idea of placing it on magnet paper.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We do a 6-page newsletter. It has evolved over the years (it started out as a lowly 4-pager), and even takes on a new look to fit the theme. My wife writes most of the articles and I do the layout. Every few years, we take a break and just write a poem. Boy, do we hear about it from our invitees! They REALLY like getting & reading the newsletters.

Here are a couple covers. You can see the rest at my photo page under Parties then Halloween.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> We do a 6-page newsletter. It has evolved over the years (it started out as a lowly 4-pager), and even takes on a new look to fit the theme. My wife writes most of the articles and I do the layout. Every few years, we take a break and just write a poem. Boy, do we hear about it from our invitees! They REALLY like getting & reading the newsletters.


Wow! That's an amazing amount of work. Very cool.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

great stuff everyone, the magnet is something ill try to remember. there is no truth whatsoever about my invite, all off the top of my sick little mind. so far ive receieved great response from the invitees.


----------

